

OpenBSD Foundation: Call for support to continue Radeon KMS work - mben
http://www.undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20130602183200

======
adamrt
Direct link to donations page -
<http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/donations.html>

------
static_typed
This is very much a good cause - the BSDs tend to get forgotten behind the
rush of Linux development, but they take their time and produce some excellent
ideas and products (thinking of: PF, OpenSSH, amongst others) - why not take 5
minutes and donate the cost of this week's coffees to the project, and see
what else they can produce in the long term.

